# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  Diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 2013

## ipex

Nuevo diccionario Especializado de Agroquimicos 
Donde encontrara todos los productos para el control 
de plagas y enfermedades de los cultivos de agroexportaciónAVISO DEAQ - Face-02.jpg Ell precio es de 150 soles y se lo entregamos a domicilio puede realizar el abono a la cuenta del Instituto Peruano de Exportadores 193-2067130-0-00 Banco de Credito una vez realizado envia el numero de trasaccion o baucher y dirección para enviarleTemas similares: Busco tecnico especializado en palta JUNÍN: CURSO ESPECIALIZADO DE QUESOS MADURADOS CURSO ESPECIALIZADO : STEVIA DE EXPORTACION 2012 ARÀNDANO / I CURSO ESPECIALIZADO / 15,29,5 y12 / 2011 Se busca Ing. agrónomo especializado en páprika

----------

